# Enregistrement automator



## paranormal-wizzzard (21 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai trouvé ce tuto pour fermer toutes les applications ouvertes en un clic de souris.
Ca va faire environ 20 minutes que c'est en cours d'enregistrement. Est-ce normal ?


----------



## zeltron54 (21 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

Non 20 minutes ce n'est pas normal  ! 

Je suppose que tu est bien aller dans fichier->enregistrer   

Pas en cliquant sur le petit bouton enregistrer de l'application en haut à droite, car là c'est pour enregistrer les actions que tu exécutes et donc cela ne s'arrête que lorsque tu cliques sur le bouton arrêter.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (21 Mai 2014)

Justement j'ai cliqué sur le bouton enregistrer (en rouge)


----------



## zeltron54 (21 Mai 2014)

Ce bouton sert à enregistrer,dans automator, les actions que tu fais sur ton mac , pour les réexécuter par la suite ... et non à sauvegarder ton travail !


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (21 Mai 2014)

Merde. Alors je dois faire comment exactement ?


----------



## zeltron54 (21 Mai 2014)

Tu dois faire:

Comme dit dans mon premier post et comme dit dans le tuto: aller dans: 
barre de menu : fichier->enregistrer

Comme dans toutes applications !


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (21 Mai 2014)

Ho j''avais lu entre les lignes DSL. Merci


----------

